

Press love Apple, more than half think positively about their new products - liaboc
http://financeai.com/stock/nasdaq/aapl

======
pedalpete
This is interesting, buy I'm not completely understanding the graph.

The 'return' is what is confusing me. It seems that may be the stock price,
but then the far right axis is labelled return in percent, but that percent
would need to take into account when the stock was bought or sold. Or is it a
field of 'change'.

I'd like to see a simpler graph of sentiment mapped against price.

